# Mig-21 / J-7 Thread



## Laurelix (Jul 3, 2022)

So im making this thread where we can put all information for these fighters here.

I'm going to start off with this...
I heard that Mig-21F-13's engine is capable of 5750kgf of thrust with afterburner but that this is not what it actually achieved in a Mig-21F-13.
Apparently the fuel pumps were insufficient at supplying the engine at low altitudes to achieve the full power potential.

Is this true?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)

As memo serves the MiG-21F-13 was powered by the R-11F-300 (AM-11F) jet engine of the trust 3800 daN and 5625 daN ( other source: 3820 daN/5640 daN) with the afterburner. Actually I haven't heard the trust of the engine wasn't enough at low altitudes.


----------

